# Just had to brag!



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

aww thats great! she is so prettY!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, she looks so calm. You must be so happy. Next pics will be you in the same stretch going about 30 mph faster! hee hee.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

awwww good foryou  what breed is she ?


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who thinks she's pretty! She's a Standardbred. That's the calmest she's been for a while now. When I got her back in Oct. she was broke to drive but not ride, and by the time I got a saddle (english) to fit her we were knee deep in snow and ice. Then when I had enough rides on her to even begin to think about a trail ride, we were still knee deep in snow and ice. And let's not forget about all this rain! 

She's not exactly an arena horse. Even back when being rode was new to her she didn't like being in an arena too much. Even an outdoor. It progressively got to the point to where my calm ho hum mare was a jiggy crow hopping schitzo. Not that I blame her. I was bored too. But my schedule made it so I only got to go out in the late evening, or my days off just happened to be the same days it was down pouring.  Plus more often than not there wouldn't be anyone at the barn and I didn't want to take her out for the first time with no one there......o.k. and I was being a bit of a chicken. It's been a while since I had a horse that wouldn't whip around full tilt and head back the way we came like their tail was on fire if something spooked them.

So anyway I headed out with my sister watching from the barn. ( I had run out of excuses and had no reason to justify chickening out :lol And she was awesome! Loose rein the entire time, just checking out the scenery. Wow. I had missed what being able to relax on a trail felt like. We didn't go far, just past the pastures and a wee bit down the trail. But it was the best thing ever. I was happy and, best yet, Thia was happy. 

Now all I have to do is find her a western saddle that fits her properly. I thought it was fine, but looking at the pics I can see it's not. Sorry Thia! I'm better at fitting english than western. Though bless Thia's honest heart it must not have been to uncomfortable. If her saddle hurts in just the littlest way she lets me know by rearing and refusing to go forward. Though I'm sure it was causing her discomfort....gah! I beat myself up over these things. 

Sorry for the novel, I'm just glad our ride went so well!


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Forgot to ask, anyone know what size saddle to use on a horse who has wide shoulders but kinda high narrowish withers? When I have a saddle that clears her withers, it seems to be pinching her shoulders.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Wonderful! I like arena work but have can't do without the trail riding either.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats on a great first ride! you both look very happy.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like you both had fun! Hehe, I got a kick out of the fact that your camera thinks we're in the future of October 2011 :lol:


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

lol. Nah, it just goes about things backwards. As in the 10th of May, 2011. I made the same mistake, until my hubby pointed out the day was before the month....ooops. hehe


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

glad you had a great ride


----------

